# trains, trains, traaains



## iixila

i hopped my first train two weeks ago (juicer, CSX)

the feeling of standing on a porch, watching the stars and trees fly past you, inches from rail fodder, is more exhilarating than any drug i've ever consumed, any zen i've ever felt. 

it started something in my soul, something unyielding. i've never experienced this kind of connection before, with anything.

them's my big mamas

i know this is slightly trivial, and not forwarding this site at all, but i had to share.

philly to jersey, to (blows some major ass, place is god-awful), conneticut (via a strange happenstance), and i'm back in philly now. leaving for baltimore tonight, then going west

freight train, freight train, runnin' so fast..
goddamn, miss cotton had it right!

hahaha.

oka, my library time is up, and these sumbitches are givin' the dirty kid the stink-eye, haha, so safe travels, folks. 

.a

PS: if you wanna road-dog it, hit me up: [email protected]


----------



## CXR1037

Just wait til you get rained on/stranded/abandoned/set-out/frozen/heatstroked/beat up/bruised/robbed/etc!


----------



## bryanpaul

CXR1037 said:


> Just wait til you get rained on/stranded/abandoned/set-out/frozen/heatstroked/beat up/bruised/robbed/etc!


go on back to travelershq, partypooper.................. but yeah nothin like loving every molecule of life one minute, then gittin cut out at some gravel pit in the middle of nowhere or getting nice and soaked for 8 hours


----------



## DisgustinDustin

bryanpaul said:


> go on back to travelershq, partypooper.................. but yeah nothin like loving every molecule of life one minute, then gittin cut out at some gravel pit in the middle of nowhere or getting nice and soaked for 8 hours



Whammy!!! Parade Rainer!!!!! J/k


----------



## DisgustinDustin

bryanpaul said:


> go on back to travelershq, partypooper.................. but yeah nothin like loving every molecule of life one minute, then gittin cut out at some gravel pit in the middle of nowhere or getting nice and soaked for 8 hours



Whammy!!! Parade Rainer!!!!! J/k


----------



## Nym

either way..bad shit happens with anything in life..not just riding trains...so fuck it.

you got to experince something amazing im happy for you 
the first hop is almost always
the best train ride youll have 

...ride on...


----------



## foxtailV

A quick info on library time. Usually u get 2 1 hr sessions. A temperary card for internet. When u get ur numbers look at them and compare it to another. That will give u. The sequence from which the card numbers are distributed. Ie like just adding or subtracting the last number only its usually two sets of numbers u add in unison. When I figured that out I had unlimited access to my library. Also I've noticed the whole nation uses the same system for public liboratories I mean lavitories. I hear music in the white noise of the Ian trains. Im proposing a new name for I.M.s to IaMs.


----------



## wizehop

*conditions*

Yes wait for the cold, rain, sun, heat, add in a little waiting + wicked whiskey hangovers in all those conditions.
But enough of the bullshit, lets remember better days when train hoppers actually looked for work and the word oogle didn't exist 
http://video.pbs.org/video/1502653730


----------



## roaddawwggSagnastyNick

I don't like smokers


----------



## Notmyname

roaddawwggSagnastyNick said:


> I don't like smokers


I doubt anyone cares now... Let alone 6 years ago haha


----------



## Will Wood

I have a bad hip and can not run. Do you think I could hop a train?? I've never done it and would like to..


----------



## TheWindAndRain

Will Wood said:


> I have a bad hip and can not run. Do you think I could hop a train?? I've never done it and would like to..



I think @wizehop rode with a man in a wheelchair


----------



## Art101

You can still ride but I would seriously recommend not even trying to catch on the fly and get a good sleep pad.I deal with some serious back pain but I still manage to get out lol.


----------



## IcKiS666

Fuck yea chicka ! Hit the rails and keep on riding , Train on the brain! Gotta love them freights!


----------

